# Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club



## cindi (Mar 25, 2010)

Has anyone stayed here yet? I have a week on hold for April 2011 and need to decide whether to keep it or throw it back.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 25, 2010)

cindi said:


> Has anyone stayed here yet? I have a week on hold for April 2011 and need to decide whether to keep it or throw it back.



The gist of what we've heard in the HGVC-Hilton forum is that...
As its nearly brand-new, there were a few shake-down bumps, but most everyone has been complementary of the amenities, condition, facilities & service. HGVC resorts consistently rate very high. IIRC, this one is in the Top Ten for Orlando on Trip Advisor. The one knock I've read is that, as compared to HGVC's Tuscany (I-Drive) and Seaworld resorts, this one is fairly removed from the action, and you'll need a car to go off-campus.  You could search the HGVC forum for posts on the subject.


----------



## cindi (Mar 26, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> The gist of what we've heard in the HGVC-Hilton forum is that...
> As its nearly brand-new, there were a few shake-down bumps, but most everyone has been complementary of the amenities, condition, facilities & service. HGVC resorts consistently rate very high. IIRC, this one is in the Top Ten for Orlando on Trip Advisor. The one knock I've read is that, as compared to HGVC's Tuscany (I-Drive) and Seaworld resorts, this one is fairly removed from the action, and you'll need a car to go off-campus.  You could search the HGVC forum for posts on the subject.



Thanks.  I should have thought of checking in that forum.  It isn't one I ever go in so I kind of forgot it was even there.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't see how you could go wrong -- it is a top-tier brand new resort.  I think you will have a great stay.

Kurt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2010)

The location is great for us.  It's very close to Twistee Treat.   

I saw only 1 beds banked.  I wouldn't mind a 1 bed, as long as there is a bathtub for two (not necessarily jetted).  Is that the case?  I looked at the website for Hilton and couldn't find pics of the bathrooms, nor could I find any written confirmation of a large bathtub.  There are too many choices in Orlando to not get that one amenity.


----------



## cindi (Mar 26, 2010)

I saw a picture somewhere of the bathroom there. Beautiful free standing soaking tub and the water supposedly fills from the ceiling!  Way cool.

I decided to go for it.  It is only a one bedroom though, and I much prefer two bedrooms.  Well, mainly I prefer two bathrooms.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 26, 2010)

We enjoyed our stay there in January. Here's a thread I posted over on the Dis boards about it:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2374655&highlight=hilton+parc+soleil+pictures

The only negative was the water pressure a couple of times when my husband took a shower.


----------



## cindi (Mar 26, 2010)

littlestar said:


> We enjoyed our stay there in January. Here's a thread I posted over on the Dis boards about it:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2374655&highlight=hilton+parc+soleil+pictures
> 
> The only negative was the water pressure a couple of times when my husband took a shower.



Thanks for that link.  It showed that gorgeous soaking tub in one of the photos. I am strongly thinking of getting one, so now I get to try one out and see if I like it.  

Really looks nice.  But I am kind of confused as to where it actually is??


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 26, 2010)

cindi said:


> Really looks nice.  But I am kind of confused as to where it actually is?



This is a link to Hilton's "Directions & Maps" page for it: http://tinyurl.com/y8wda2p
This is HGVC's area map for it: http://tinyurl.com/ye2jab2


----------



## cindi (Mar 27, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> This is a link to Hilton's "Directions & Maps" page for it: http://tinyurl.com/y8wda2p
> This is HGVC's area map for it: http://tinyurl.com/ye2jab2



Thanks.  NOW I know where it is.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 20, 2010)

FWIW, I was told by RCI that they are "not accepting inbound reservations" (although I see several 1BR units listed as available for exchange).  Having this (RCI Resort ID 7979) in an Ongoing Search was causing RCI.com not to accept the search.

It looks like one of the nicer properties in Orlando (which was why it was one of 10 I included in my Ongoing Search <G>).


----------



## cindi (Jul 20, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> FWIW, I was told by RCI that they are "not accepting inbound reservations" (although I see several 1BR units listed as available for exchange).  Having this (RCI Resort ID 7979) in an Ongoing Search was causing RCI.com not to accept the search.
> 
> It looks like one of the nicer properties in Orlando (which was why it was one of 10 I included in my Ongoing Search <G>).



That has to be wrong. 

 I completed the exchange without problem and there are quite a few units showing up in rci now.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad to hear it was incorrect information.  I wondered if it was, since I could see 1BR units.  Still, something about the Parc Soleil is preventing it from being specified in Ongoing Searches.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice resort, but that Crossroads area is a traffic nightmare.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 26, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> FWIW, I was told by RCI that they are "not accepting inbound reservations" (although I see several 1BR units listed as available for exchange). Having this (RCI Resort ID 7979) in an Ongoing Search was causing RCI.com not to accept the search.





MichaelColey said:


> Glad to hear it was incorrect information. I wondered if it was, since I could see 1BR units. Still, something about the Parc Soleil is preventing it from being specified in Ongoing Searches.


To further add to the confusion...

I'm trying to set up another ongoing search and getting the same error (even if I leave 7979 out).  I tried entering an ongoing search with ONLY ONE resort, and it worked.  So I tried again with just 7979, and that worked too.  But it shows the following information:



> 7979 - Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
> Resort Status : FD - Currently not accepting In bounds - Internal Information Only


I have no idea what that means.


----------

